# HTC Windows 8 phone....what do you guys think of windows phones



## a lawless a (Jan 11, 2012)

My wife is due for a new phone and is coming from a IPhone 4. She does not want another iPhone or an android. She really wants a windows 8 phone however we don't know anyone with one or if its even worth a damn. Let me know what you guys know please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tapatalk wrong forum posting strikes again









Moved to off-topic


----------



## iamtony4life (Dec 20, 2011)

i have never tried a Windows 8 phone but i have tried the Lumia 900 and for a 1ghz processor it was pretty fluid and smooth, very fast OS, the HTC 8X looks very promising though, have your wife test out that phone and see how she likes it


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

a lawless a said:


> My wife is due for a new phone and is coming from a IPhone 4. She does not want another iPhone or an android. She really wants a windows 8 phone however we don't know anyone with one or if its even worth a damn. Let me know what you guys know please.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You do realize this is not the iphone or HTC forum right?? Sure you don't want a Gnex?

anyways...
You posted this in the VZW Development thread...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

i think you should get hands on with the phone 
theres pros and cons to a windows phone 
[LAME app store but pretty smooth running] 
i like them but i love android 
everyone has their opinions

i recommend youtube if you cant get hands on


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

I went to some hands on training for the HTC 8x and the Lumina series of phones coming to verizon. I'd say HTC 8x because I've never seen a phone so fluid and responsive in my life. Im an android guy all the way but I could see having it as an employee line. Speakers sound great and windows 8 does pretty well on it.

my .02 cents


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

The Nokia phone for Verizon sux, if you are wanting to try Win8 on Verizon you need to go with the HTC.


----------



## a lawless a (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a gnex thats rooted running custom ROM and this is where I come to get my information because I trust the community.... sorry for wanting the opinion of people I trust....I figured I would get an honest answer here....so back off!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

a lawless a said:


> I have a gnex thats rooted running custom ROM and this is where I come to get my information because I trust the community.... sorry for wanting the opinion of people I trust....I figured I would get an honest answer here....so back off!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You received quite a few good responses. Not sure why you are bitching.


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

W8, I wouldn't give my Worst Enemy a windows phone. If you want to stay married, Don't invite one of the MOST problematic MOBILE OS into your Home...You've ever heard of a "Home Wrecker"? , Think of windows mobile OS as the neighborhood Trick... uses their good looks to get what they want but Internally, they'll Maliciously destroy you..


----------



## skumar (Oct 14, 2011)

04civicon20s said:


> W8, I wouldn't give my Worst Enemy a windows phone. If you want to stay married, Don't invite one of the MOST problematic MOBILE OS into your Home...You've ever heard of a "Home Wrecker"? , Think of windows mobile OS as the neighborhood Trick... uses their good looks to get what they want but Internally, they'll Maliciously destroy you..


oh god, you never tried a Windows Phone, you wouldn't mention "Windows mobile" otherwise. I am a current Galaxy Note 2 user and my wife is using Windows Phone. It is very nice and solid, never crashed once. I would try a windows phone if Sprint brings a device like Lumia 920 or HTC 8X. Give it a try before posting any lame comment.


----------

